# ECMO Billing



## kimed34 (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to find out how other offices are billing for the ECMO Codes.  We have been billing for the Initial code, 33960, when the patient goes on ECMO and will bill the add-on code the next day if the patient goes over the 24 hours.  There is some discussion that the Initial should not be billed until the 24 hours is completed.  I disagree with this since there may be times when the patient doesn't complete the 24 hours so you would still bill the Initial.  
My next question is whether anyone is successful in getting paid for these if they are billed on different dates by different providers?  We have a team of providers who specialize in ECMO.  They all share the call schedule so may bill for the same patient on different dates which the claim would go out separately.  We can't get payers to understand this.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 20, 2011)

*We bill per calendar date*

We bill per calendar date. I.e. one charge per DOS.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kimed34 (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you bill per calendar date starting when they go on ECMO or after they have completed the initial 24 hours?  And are you having any problems getting paid from payers?
Thanks.


----------

